# pelo pregoeiro



## birder

Até 15 (quinze) dias após a convocacáo,* pelo pregoeiro*, deverà ocorrer a Demonstracáo da Disponibilidade de, no mínimo, 71 (setenta e um) casos de uso completamente implementados conforme constantes nos itens 5 e 6 do ADENDO I- Descritivo Técnico dos Servicos para os servicos de software, a fim de comprovar a compatibilidade da proposta apresentada com as exigencias do *Edital*
 
I do not understand the words in bold. Help, please.


----------



## Vanda

Bird, some words are included in our dictionary as well some discussions on the same topics. Just have a look here:

*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'edital' no título:*
Edital
Edital
vinculação ao edital

pregoeiro - auctioneer


> Indivíduo que nos leilões põe os objetos em praça e afinal os arremata a quem mais dá, depois de ter sucessivamente recebido os diversos lances; LEILOEIRO:


http://www.wordreference.com/pten/leiloeiro


----------



## birder

Thank you for the links. After reading them I think that "Request for Proposal" fits my document, which has to do with a letting of bids by the government.

And I found "auctioneer" but I did not see how an auctioneer has anything to do with this. Perhaps it is the person that determines the winning bid, be (s)he would not be called an auctioneer in English.

If that is who this person is, there is no particular descriptive word but I can develop a title for the person, however, it will not be "auctioneer."

Thank you.


----------



## Vanda

But a pregoeiro is the same as a leiloeiro. How would you name a person in that context? So we can see if the words match.


----------



## birder

Well, yes, I see "auctioneer" for both in my dictionary, but although a government bid tender has some of the same competitice characteristics as an auction, it is not an "auction" and the person in charge of it, therfore, cannot be a "auctioneer."

So in my case is the person described merely the one finding the correct bid from among those sent in? I would come closer to calling that a "referee" to see that everything is in order. Once a bid on a contact is sent in, you usually cannot change it like you can at an auction.


----------



## Vanda

I am not an expert on legal jargon, but I understand that the person - or the government agency - is acting as an auctioneer for that specific action/moment even though not being a professional auctioneer. I may be totally wrong.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Could it be a crier, proclaimer, divulger? *pregoeiro público *town crier.


----------



## coolbrowne

Yes, even though "*bids*" are involved it's not a (live) commercial auction, but a _call for bids_ or _invitation to tender_:





birder said:


> ...And I found "auctioneer" but I did not see how an auctioneer has anything to do with this...


The "pregoeiro" is not necessarily a physical person, but a concept. It refers to the tender announcement. The expression you want is a bit longer (the comma in the original is misplaced):
*convocação pelo pregoeiro* - publication of the tender/procurement _announcement_​Regards
------------------------------
X-post with *fernandobn97007*: Yes, that is pretty much the idea:





fernandobn97007 said:


> ... *pregoeiro público *town crier.


But it is executed in a virtual way.


----------



## birder

Unfortunately, feernandobn, your suggestions are wll meant but even further from this case. Crier is almost never used except in "town crier" and is almost obsolete in cirrent English.

Could I use BY AUCTION, not referring to a person?


----------



## Vanda

Yes, I think you can. See Cool's reply above.


----------



## birder

Thank you all for your help.

On another thread fernandobn had supplied explanations for the series of documents used in the Brazilian governement bidding system, very confusing at first but becoming clear with your help.

Here were his definitions of other documents:

*Licitação* is a invitation to bid, bidding, tender: an estimate for services or a quotation a company sends to its clients, usually a governmental enterprise.
*Termo de referencia* is the body, scope of the licitação.

An excerpt from Prof. Hely Lopes Meirelles
"A *licitação* sem um projeto ou *termo de referencia* (corpo da licitação) muito bem modelado, é como uma licitação sem um corpo para a alma (objeto) dar a vida que ela precisa." 

Based on these I have used INVITATION TO BID for the former and BID SPECIFICATION for the latter.


----------



## Archimec

_Bid Caller _(pregoeiro) and 
_Invitation to tender_ or _Tender Notice_  (Edital)  ????


----------



## birder

But then, archimec, the *licitação* and the *edital *would be pretty much the same thing, would they not?

Unfortunately I do not have the complete set of documents and am only working on the *Termo de referencia* or BID SPECIFICATION, which is an appendix to the *licitação* INVITATION TO BID.


----------



## Archimec

Seems to me -- I might be wrong --, that the document you're working on, once made public, will become the "edital", describing to the prospective bidders the scope of the work and all the conditions pertaining to it. "Licitação" is a generic term describing the whole process:
bid calling>selection of the successful bidder>award of the contract


----------



## almufadado

birder said:


> But then, archimec, the *licitação* and the *edital *would be pretty much the same thing, would they not?
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have the complete set of documents and am only working on the *Termo de referencia* or BID SPECIFICATION, which is an appendix to the *licitação* INVITATION TO BID.



"Licitação" are each bid made or the process of biding.

"Edital" is a public document,  either printed in an official newspaper /records journal or in a notice board of a public space, that annouces either the start of a biding process or its result.


----------



## birder

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> "Licitação" are each bid made or the process of biding.
> 
> "Edital" is a public document, either printed in an official newspaper /records journal or in a notice board of a public space, that annouces either the start of a biding process or its result.


 
That would be correct if we were talking about a Portuguese bid, but in Brazil '_licitação_' means _'public tender' ('concurso público' _in Portugal) and '_edital_' is the invitation to bid (_'caderno de encargos_' in Portugal).


----------



## birder

Thank you very much -- interesting difference, but I suppose you notice similar things between US and UK English!


----------

